# Questions about HID lights



## Rook (Dec 25, 2008)

With HID lighting do the exterior HID light fixtures work just as good as indoor horticultural lights? Is there something special about a grow light or would a street light fixture produce the same results?

What is the best type of reflector, the box or cone type?

Is it true that a 400-1000W electronic ballast can disrupt satellite TV and possible affect other electronic equipment in a house like computers?

Some electronic ballast are small, compact and light weight while others are large, bulky and heavy. Does size matter? Does the ballast need to be separate from the light fixture?

I only understand a few electrical basics so please keep replys simple so I dont get more confused.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 25, 2008)

*i use a 400 hps security light,,,i removed the ballast ,,bulb holder and reflector from the casing  ,,,i have no idea about disrtuption of satalites ,,

*


----------



## Rook (Dec 25, 2008)

Security lights are an example of a ballast the looks different than say a Lumitek 400w ballast even though its function is the same. If results are the same for the plant why would one pay additional money for the lumitek?

Why did you remove the lamp socket and ballast from the light housing? Is it necessary for some reason or is it just personal preference? Did you add a reflector or are you just hanging a bulb above your plants?

Is the RF sheilding the same for ballast designed for outside use as those designed for indoor use? Will lights designed for outside run hotter than those designed for inside?


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 25, 2008)

An hps of mh is exactly that a hps and/or mh. indoor/outdoor different companys have different ballasts that they use. some are electonic some aren't. temps will depend on the type of light and ballast and how many  watts the light is. so people choose to remove the ballast from security lights used in grow rooms. they keep the ballast out of the grow room to help lower temps. you can buy a reflector or build your own. i built mine and it works fine.


----------



## clanchattan (Dec 25, 2008)

you would also remove the ballast from a security light to reduce the weight of your fixture. a lamp and a reflector/hood setup with no ballast would cause much less harm to your ladies were it to fall on them than with the added weight of a ballast, especially a core and coil. ( regular non digital )

as far as lights for growing go, imo the juice ain't worth the squeeze in paying for a "grow" lamp. a standard hps or metal halide lamp is beter on your budget ant the results are on par with lamps that are much more expensive, plus the standard lamps are geared for longevity. the only lamps i would consider paying more for are special hps lamps that produce more blue/white light for vegging, but a well designed 4' flourescent tbe set up will do the same thing for $4 a lamp and fixture.


----------



## Rook (Dec 26, 2008)

I have read a lot about the Grow light bulbs vs. a normal bulb and agree its not worth the money. The old saying you get what you pay for does not apply in this situation.  

*BUT* when it comes to HID systems if a $60 security light produces the same results as a more expensive Hydrofarm system why pay the extra money? Do you really get what you pay for or is it a gimmick just like paying extra for a bulb because it is marketed as a grow bulb?  

What about ballast? Will the 400-1000w electronic ballast really interrupt satellite transmission, affect computer hard drives, monitors and other electronic equipment in a house? Do ballast for HID lighting need to be installed on individual dedicated circuits?

Maybe sales people have been blowing smoke up my butt and thats why Im asking here.


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 26, 2008)

heres a link to a few cheap hps lights. several people here have bought them and like them pretty good including myself.

www.e-conolight.com

if you look at the vapor lights you'll see 150watt hps for $20


----------



## clanchattan (Dec 26, 2008)

in order to sell electronic ballasts im sure the manufacturers have a set of FCC guidelines they have to comply with in regard to communication interference. 

imo its a gimmick to make more cash. i do ALOT of lighting work on commercial lots and buildings and the $50 - $100 core and coil ballasts and $10 - $25 lamps we use are used by plenty of folks here in they're rooms and closets.

it's nice to have the luxury of dedicated circuits, but not necessary as long as you keep the load of the entire circuit under the breaker amperage in your panel.

an easy way to add more power is to share your load between two circuits like this.

turn all your breakers off at the panel (not the main breaker, the big one at the top) just the little ones. plug a radio turned up loud enough to be heard at the panel and plug it in where you will be setting up your grow. then start turning breakers on and off til the radio comes on. leave that one on and go move your radio around to different outlets to find how that circuit runs.

then at the next closest outlet that has no power repeat the test.

use the circuit at your grow area for your lighting and run an extension cord from the other to run your incedentals (fan, hydro pump, etc.)

this way you aren't overloading the one circuit.


----------



## clanchattan (Dec 26, 2008)

also i would suggest that you go to home depot and buy the WIRING 1-2-3 book they sell for $15. and use it to install Ground Fault Interruptor (GFI)
outlets in the outlets you'll be using. 

these are the outlets you have on the kitchen counter and in the bathroom to protect you from electrocution if your hair dryer should fall into your sink while your shaving. ballasts and water are not a good mix and these $10-$12 outlets could save your life.

and the book will give you some education on electrical theory and application. it's not an apprenticeship but forewarned is forearmed.
if your gonna be using h.i.d. lighting you should know the electrical basics.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 26, 2008)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> also i would suggest that you go to home depot and buy the WIRING 1-2-3 book they sell for $15. and use it to install Ground Fault Interruptor (GFI)
> outlets in the outlets you'll be using.
> 
> these are the outlets you have on the kitchen counter and in the bathroom to protect you from electrocution if your hair dryer should fall into your sink while your shaving. ballasts and water are not a good mix and these $10-$12 outlets could save your life.
> ...



:yeahthat:

IMO, *every* grow room should be protected with a GFI.  A GFI should be installed on the first outlet on the circuit--this protects all subsequent outlets.  You do not need a GFI for every outlet.


----------



## clanchattan (Dec 26, 2008)

you are right. if he uses two circuits he's gonna need two gfi's though


----------

